# Hunting > Hunting >  The Roar - Let's see some photos!

## JoshC

It's nearly that time of year, 5-6 weeks and it'll be all on.


Lets see some photos you have that are roar/rut related/stag or bucks you've shot to get that keenness flowing, and get some positive hunting material rolling on the forum about one of the most exciting times of year for a deer stalker.


Here's a handful of photos off my computer...





























































Feel free to share anything roar/rut related!!! We're keen to see it.

Josh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

FFS Josh, you could have put up a photo of a spiker (or one of Tim's deer) as a starter to make us feel better before blowing us out of the water with these ones

----------


## HNTMAD

very nice

----------


## Scouser

+1 I'll be chuffed with a spiker....even if its not roaring......

----------


## sako75

This one here whilst not a great head was a great hunt.
The type of hunt where once you have shot it the fun has stopped. No more up close roaring. Hairs no longer sticking up on the neck and arms. Just the bush returning to silence except for the birds.




and this one just for shits and giggles (gotta compete with josh somehow)




It's also about the people you meet, or not



Can't forget this guy




not a roar pic but wifes first deer

----------


## oneshot

I cant compete with Josh and those heads, most of the stags I shoot don't have antlers.

----------


## Munsey

Just to start the juices flowing ! I hope to improve on it this roar , it's going to be tough I know  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

It's not a competition, lets just throw some photos in the mix to get everyone keen as!

----------


## Munsey

This boy had 7 hinds & didn't get shot

----------


## JoshC

Nice potential Munsey  :Thumbsup: 

Was it in recent years?

----------


## sako75

A great trophy doesn't have to be all about the best head. It's the hunt, the story, the mates, the memories that go with any head that makes it one to cherish.
I wish I could find the pic of my first deer, a spiker shot with mates during the roar of 2004. To me it is a trophy

----------


## Munsey

[QUOTE=JoshC;340180]Nice potential Munsey  :Thumbsup: 

 Yes Was showing great potential  , was back when the choppers stopped shooting because of the 1080 in the meat . Goes to show what 3 years does . Seen him and 15 other stags . One was a cracker will try and find photo . Sadly they started up again and him and his 15 mates vanished into salami and German sausage  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its more about the camaraderie, getting away from the phones wives kids boss work etc and some camp tucker shit talking etc and a bit of meat than a whack of antlers for me.
If it was about the antlers I wouldn't live in Nelson.

----------


## Marty Henry



----------


## time out

This was my first roaring stag - Pohangina Valley - always called it Nine Point Knob thereafter 
Must have been 1965 - 30.06 on drilled 150gr US Ball ammo - bloody hell that was fifty roars ago - I hope to get back there this year  :Omg:

----------


## Munsey

I bet that first stag would have been smelling good @MartyHenry

----------


## deer243

First serious roar was last year hunting in the native. Hooked now on the roar!!! Cant wait for this one. Shot my first stag bigger than a good spiker roar just gone. Ended up with 4, here some roar pictures to up the blood pressure!

----------


## JoshC

Wicked!

----------


## Marty Henry

He was delicious. 

Last year neighbors grandson "borrowed " this head when we went hunting and made this don't have a photo of the goat on the deer unfortunately.
This year he got his first deer a couple of weeks ago, wish I had started so young

----------


## JoshC

Great to see young ones out doing it so early.

----------


## Scouser

Great photos and memories guys, I'm getting ramped already!!!!!!!!!!! Got an 8 pointer in last year's roar, will never forget that experience!

----------


## sako75

@Scouser put the pic up again

----------


## K95

Stag roaring a couple years ago. Lots of handy stags around here but bigger heads are harder to find.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-gQQxYKb5Q

----------


## Andrew46826

I had been roaring away and then decided to have a tactical power nap. I woke up and gave a roar. Next thing you know this guy appeared about 7m away. And that was all she wrote.


And good for a laugh :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Stag roaring a couple years ago. Lots of handy stags around here but bigger heads are harder to find.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-gQQxYKb5Q


he was going bloody well!

----------


## K95

> [/URL]


Love the dog mate! Could be my girl's stunt double.

----------


## goatcommander

not a wanted criminal just keeping myself safe on the interweb. Seen too many internet horror stories, on mike Mcroberts show "60minutes". Cheers guys

----------


## veitnamcam

Shame it is bloody unlikely I will get back there this roar if I get out at all.

----------


## goatcommander

Thats alot of traffic there veitnamcam

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep

----------


## Rusky

I'll check it out for you if your too busy? It's the least I can do.  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll check it out for you if your too busy? It's the least I can do.


I could be bribed for the gps marks but I will warn you its a long way from Auckland for a spiker! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p



----------


## BRADS

Today in one of our paddocks.
Bastards are going to block the culvert, wallowing  beside the track!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

This is from the Ruahines tops 

People when crazy on FB when i posted saying Ruapehu just blew its top

----------


## BRADS

> This is from the Ruahines tops 
> 
> People when crazy on FB when i posted saying Ruapehu just blew its top 
> 
> Attachment 34671


I have that same photo we must of been in the same area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Knew i was chasing someones boot prints

----------


## JoshC

Stags have been wallowing hard down here, but mainly due to the warm weather.

Spent 5 days hunting over the weekend, saw 7-8 stags, they were all hanging out together still. They had starting riding each other and sparring a bit.

Rams on the farm are starting to get active and fight etc, usually they're active only a couple of weeks before the stags start up.

I'm back into the hills tomorrow/sunday to try a find a decent red before we go into Fiordland in 9 days time.

Exciting times.

----------


## JoshC

Out after a mission of a hunt this weekend. 

Stags are all still mobbed up, but I did hear one roaring at least 5 times last night while camped in the mountains.

Saw this stag and his buddy last week, but we couldn't get within a few kms before they disappeared. 

I managed to catch up with them this morning. 12 hours to carry his meat and head out. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Solid!!!

----------


## K95

THE MAN!  Great stag.

----------


## Hayden C

What a great head, congrats Josh!

Write up?

----------


## KirkDV

Awesome . inspirational !

----------


## deer243

Another great hunt there Joshc. Awesome stag, well done that man

----------


## POME

If all this don't get the juices flowing nothing will. I have a week in big hill station/no mans the last week of April. Hope the stags will still be going for us. Can't wait.

----------


## P38

> Today in one of our paddocks.
> Bastards are going to block the culvert, wallowing  beside the track!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only we all had problems like this. 

I can fix that for ya Brads.

Might even dig out the culvert for ya afterwards if he's a big un.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## silentscope

i have no pics to share but i went for a scout today, 3 stags seen, nothing over 8 pts so i need to look a bit harder. still not bad numbers for public land.

----------


## madmaori

nothing wrong with that,atleast you're seeing them!

----------


## silentscope

gonna go to another one of my possies next week and see if the boys are wallowing there yet. there were about 5 in that area last year. ill be sure to take some snaps

----------


## Bryan

Last years effort (Kaimais).  :Thumbsup: 



Going back to same area to try and find something a bit bigger in a few weeks.  :36 17 4:

----------


## silentscope

nice stag mate. good luck get amongst em

----------


## 199p

Bring on friday.

Cant wait to get out and stretch the legs.

Off to cheek a spot that i have only looked into  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sako75

From the roar of 2004. A trophy as it was my very first deer. Was having an enjoyable hunt with mates when this little fella came along.
The story of what preceded it will remain with me till I'm done. Thats what makes a trophy

----------


## POME

> From the roar of 2004. A trophy as it was my very first deer. Was having an enjoyable hunt with mates when this little fella came along.
> The story of what preceded it will remain with me till I'm done. Thats what makes a trophy


Love how you have the case and bullet on the frame. Good stuff.

----------


## sako75

Yeah my wife did that for me  :Cool:   7.62x39

----------


## POME

> Yeah my wife did that for me   7.62x39


What a top woman.
 I will show my wife this, just to see what she says.

----------


## P38

> What a top woman.
>  I will show my wife this, just to see what she says.


Let us know how you get on Pome  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> From the roar of 2004. A trophy as it was my very first deer. Was having an enjoyable hunt with mates when this little fella came along.
> The story of what preceded it will remain with me till I'm done. Thats what makes a trophy


Top Trophy Sako75  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## dave-m

> gonna go to another one of my possies next week and see if the boys are wallowing there yet. there were about 5 in that area last year. ill be sure to take some snaps



a nice head for the Kaimai's Bryan  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## wobblenz

This will be my first roar so hope to have something to show. Went out the other weekend and found a few spots to keep on eye on over the next few weeks. Didn't see any deer but still had a good walk.

----------


## POME

> Let us know how you get on Pome 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


To be honest Pete i don't think she would give a toss. My wife is an amazing woman in many ways but does not get why grown men go out into hard to reach places in all weathers and in my case not shooting much for fun. But hey you can't have everything.

----------


## Mangle

Josh ... Bet you were smiling hard out for that 12 hours....awesome head......well done !

----------


## Mangle

Attachment 34879Attachment 34879H.

Here's an ancient old boy from Argyll....

----------


## Mangle

Aaaaarrggghhhh....another try....

----------


## Mangle

And one that had obviously had a few too many at the local.....not my photo.....but i love it !

----------


## BRADS

Cam wins the award for ugliest so far, shot last week.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Was a good walk yesterday and heading on another tomorrow  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 338 man

Good shot of the rare NZ Caribou BRADS

----------


## BRADS

She's on in the Ruahines today boys.
Stags are going nato 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> She's on in the Ruahines today boys.
> Stags are going nato 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All was quite last nite, except when my mates gun went off, Did see a stag but mile away

----------


## BRADS

> All was quite last nite, except when my mates gun went off, Did see a stag but mile away


Come North young man :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Come North young man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just awaiting an invite  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

> She's on in the Ruahines today boys.
> Stags are going nato 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're going to get wet bro

----------


## BRADS

> just awaiting an invite


We are up buy top maropea everyone's well come :Have A Nice Day: 
People told me I'd get wet on Thursday....they where wrong it never rains in the bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> We are up buy top maropea everyone's well come
> People told me I'd get wet on Thursday....they where wrong it never rains in the bay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this time your gonna get wet alright @BRADS.

Maybe the stags know it too and that's what's set them off.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## 199p

Went for a walk upto rangi hut today
Nothing seen or herd bit was more of just a stroll

----------


## DanS

> She's on in the Ruahines today boys.
> Stags are going nato 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh yuck I still have 3 Uni assignments to get done, all nighters here we come! Glad the weather is poos for the next couple of days!

----------


## 308

Got out of four days in the Tararuas yesterday and didn't hear any roaring there yet - they say that the ruas are usually late but I never knew if that was an old myth

Saw plenty of stoats though

----------


## silentscope

> Got out of four days in the Tararuas yesterday and didn't hear any roaring there yet - they say that the ruas are usually late but I never knew if that was an old myth
> 
> Saw plenty of stoats though


from what iv discovered in the past few years they dont usually start till april, i am hoping its the same this year since i have 2 weeks off chasing them up there after easter weekend.

----------


## Dundee

Been up the Snee Road end again. They just starting up there,heard a few distant roars tonight.


Found a gut bag over here and some bones,fairly fresh.


PT having the last look before we decended


Just as we were nearly ready to climb back down young Petree and his bro n law with kid turns up.  Handshakes all round,few yarns spilled and left them to it as this bugger has cows to try and get milk out of in the morning.

----------


## mohawk

Shot and lost a small stag in the kaimais this morning.  The blood trail was big hat size splatters for the first 50 yards , then hand size for the next 50 , then slowly disappeared too nothing . Gps said I followed him 250 mtrs .
I shot him inside 20 metres , aiming too take out his front wheels but think I might have gone just behind the shoulder. No sign of lung blood , or gut blood  just dark red stuff. 
I went after him too fucken quick , he was holding about 60mtrs from where I shot him and probly would have sat down and seised up if I hadent been a dick . Once he spooked it was all over .
Duno if I need a cuddle or a kick in the arse right now , but Im feeling abit suck.

----------


## PerazziSC3

sounds like a liver shot. any roaring in the kaimais?

If there was that much blood he shouldn't of gone much further

----------


## Gibo

Ratshit bro.

----------


## deer243

Got my first stag for the season in the  nelson region today. Tried a old haunt havnt been to in months, shot a typical  scrubby nelson stag.  pointer but boy was he fat as mud. perfect meat animal, wasnt smelly, hasnt rutted so was a good day. plus first animal for the 308

----------


## R93

Bummer mate. It happens tho.
Sounds like a flesh wound to me if it dried up.
What bullet?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Shot and lost a small stag in the kaimais this morning.  The blood trail was big hat size splatters for the first 50 yards , then hand size for the next 50 , then slowly disappeared too nothing . Gps said I followed him 250 mtrs .
> I shot him inside 20 metres , aiming too take out his front wheels but think I might have gone just behind the shoulder. No sign of lung blood , or gut blood  just dark red stuff. 
> I went after him too fucken quick , he was holding about 60mtrs from where I shot him and probly would have sat down and seised up if I hadent been a dick . Once he spooked it was all over .
> Duno if I need a cuddle or a kick in the arse right now , but Im feeling abit suck.


Bummer alright.

In these situations don't give up.

Just keep going back to the last know blood splatter and keep making bigger and bigger circular sweeps until you find him ..... he won't be far.

Also wounded deer tend to sidle downhill, if the trial was heading down hill then he probably continued that way.

Go back next week if you can and you might be able to follow the smell by then.

This is when a dog is worth his weight in gold.

Better luck next time

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mohawk

> sounds like a liver shot. any roaring in the kaimais?
> 
> If there was that much blood he shouldn't of gone much further


Yea . Thats what i thought when i rushed . Hopefully someone will learn from my mistakes.

----------


## mohawk

> Bummer mate. It happens tho.
> Sounds like a flesh wound to me if it dried up.
> What bullet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Factory 140 grain SP . Highlander Ammo ..... Was happy with performance of the bullet on last years stag , but that's the only one ive used them on.

----------


## mohawk

> Bummer alright.
> 
> In these situations don't give up.
> 
> Just keep going back to the last know blood splatter and keep making bigger and bigger circular sweeps until you find him ..... he won't be far.
> 
> Also wounded deer tend to sidle downhill, if the trial was heading down hill then he probably continued that way.
> 
> Go back next week if you can and you might be able to follow the smell by then.
> ...


Yup , thought that too  but the first 100mtrs was strait down hill , the second 100 was strait up and then level for 100ish with drops maby 10-20 mtrs apart. gps looks like a bunch of lolly pops . 
I honestly cant put into words how gutted I feel , but the Kaimais can do that too a guy.

----------


## R93

> Factory 140 grain SP . Highlander Ammo ..... Was happy with performance of the bullet on last years stag , but that's the only one ive used them on.


If it was an SST or Amax I would have assumed a blow up. Don't know what hi lander use but I guess a lead tip bullet so doubt it was a projectile issue. 
Could you see if the animal was struggling with its gait or footing by its marks while following it up?



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> Yup , thought that too  but the first 100mtrs was strait down hill , the second 100 was strait up and then level for 100ish with drops maby 10-20 mtrs apart. gps looks like a bunch of lolly pops . 
> I honestly cant put into words how gutted I feel , but the Kaimais can do that too a guy.


Don't feel too bad Mohawk

Put it down to a learning experience.

My old man would call a smoko break after a shot sometimes when the deer run and use this time to listen to where the deer went and give them time to settle down.

Often they wouldn't go too far.

And no matter how careful we are or how much we practise our marksmanship to ensure quick humane kills eventually you will loose one not matter how hard you look.

Like I said you'll find him next week when he starts to stink up, probally only meters from your GPS tracks.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mohawk

> If it was an SST or Amax I would have assumed a blow up. Don't know what hi lander use but I guess a lead tip bullet so doubt it was a projectile issue. 
> Could you see if the animal was struggling with its gait or footing by its marks while following it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yup , that's the other thing. As the blood dried up , so did his prints . 
No sign of stubbling or having a leg busted but he was not moving that fast too start with  because I heard him bolt at around 200 mtrs into the chase.  I thought it was another deer till I found more blood . I could hear steps then heard him pick up the pace as I got closer.

----------


## R93

If you can I would go back later like Pete said and find him by smell. 
It will put your mind at ease but it happens to anyone who has done enough hunting. 
Hope ya find him. By catching up to him a couple times I reckon he is hit pretty hard.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

Wouldn't think a flesh wound with the dark huge blood splatters? Flesh wound is typically light coloured blood and not much.

If his tracks disappeared and so did the blood it sounds like you were probably pretty close to him and was under a bush or fern etc. we bit of a drive back but a dog would no doubt find it, depends how far the walk is to him tho

----------


## R93

> Wouldn't think a flesh wound with the dark huge blood splatters? Flesh wound is typically light coloured blood and not much.


I would normally have a retort Jock but I will leave it this time.😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I would normally have a retort Jock but I will leave it this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I usually stay clear of those flesh wounds at that time of the month....

----------


## 199p

Southern ruhaines on friday.

Spooked one and found a trail of small wallows leading to this one.
No roars

----------


## Bonecrusher

Huge amount of pig sign  :Have A Nice Day: 
Very dry and hot hot 28C on the hill according to my Suunto 
No roaring and plenty of sweat left on the hill

----------


## Rusky

Bummer Mohawk.  Was it a good head you reckon?  Good luck in finding him. Im sure you will if you keep going back.

----------


## BRADS

> Southern ruhaines on friday.
> 
> Spooked one and found a trail of small wallows leading to this one.
> No roars
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 35036


Bro that tents on your lawn and that wallow is in your garden where that water leak is.....damn city folk :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rusky

Mow your lawns 199p. 

Check this vid out, pretty neat to watch.  Pull up a beer and enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDRU...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Andrew46826

What will the deer eat if he mows the lawn?

----------


## K95

> Shot and lost a small stag in the kaimais this morning.  The blood trail was big hat size splatters for the first 50 yards , then hand size for the next 50 , then slowly disappeared too nothing . Gps said I followed him 250 mtrs .
> I shot him inside 20 metres , aiming too take out his front wheels but think I might have gone just behind the shoulder. No sign of lung blood , or gut blood  just dark red stuff. 
> I went after him too fucken quick , he was holding about 60mtrs from where I shot him and probly would have sat down and seised up if I hadent been a dick . Once he spooked it was all over .
> Duno if I need a cuddle or a kick in the arse right now , but Im feeling abit suck.


I've done the exact same thing mate. Stag shot at 30 odd metres behind the shoulder. Blood for Africa then dried up and he stood up and moved off in front of me. Tracked him with two extremely good GWP's for over a km. The whole wounded deer run downhill thing is bullshit. 
It's a shitty feeling for sure.

----------


## P38

> Mow your lawns 199p. 
> 
> Check this vid out, pretty neat to watch.  Pull up a beer and enjoy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDRU...ature=youtu.be



Bloody good Video Rusky  :Thumbsup: 

Enjoyed that thanks.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Rusky

> Bloody good Video Rusky 
> 
> Enjoyed that thanks.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Probably the best ive seen so far. Interesting to see them so active early in the afternoon.

----------


## Shearer

Great video. Dam they are patient.

----------


## DanS

> Don't feel too bad Mohawk
> 
> Put it down to a learning experience.
> 
> My old man would call a smoko break after a shot sometimes when the deer run and use this time to listen to where the deer went and give them time to settle down.
> 
> Often they wouldn't go too far.
> 
> And no matter how careful we are or how much we practise our marksmanship to ensure quick humane kills eventually you will loose one not matter how hard you look.
> ...


Yep same as my old man, good ol smoke and wait, not that I smoke, I just sit still for 10 minutes debating whether I had actually hit the animal. Best of luck for the roar,

----------


## hillclima

Thursdays nights effort in the Ruahines, only a little fulla but he close to road end and was out feeding 2 hours before dark so was too tempting to turn down. No roars heard

----------


## Dytek

Got this on Sat 31.5 inch

----------


## Gibo

Nice sambo mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Very nice !

----------


## hillclima

That is a cracker!  :Cool:  :Cool:  Any more details of the hunt you care to share?

----------


## craigc

My boy with one I shot on Sunday. Not too puzzled up; but fat as!

In the chiller.

Lesson learnt; don't shoot stags by your self... very heavy!

----------


## silentscope

thats a choice stag. im hoping to come across a few tomorrow morning

----------


## deer243

Nice stags people, i see alot are shot in some nice open grass or clearings lol.  Wish sometimes i had hunting like that around here. All our animals are shot in tight or reasonable tight bush .  Suppose its all where you luckyto hunt but all of its good. Some are more lucky than others on where you hunt, who you know , etcetc.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Very inspiring photos and good field reports.

In direct contrast, it is Spring over here and there are a lot of hungry animals around town. These four black-tailed (or blacktail) deer were in the driveway yesterday - my friends kids observed that "they don't seem to like the daffodils".

----------


## Scouser

3 beauty's there guys, the Samba is a cracker......cant wait to get out!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 199p

Back from a great trip, was cut short by weather will have the full report when im back at work.

----------


## Gibo

Brads let you take a Tikka?

----------


## BRADS

> Brads let you take a Tikka?


No issues with proper hunters that use them :Have A Nice Day: 
Was the only gun that didn't rust, the remingtons where absolutely covered in rust, the sako a little on the action and the tikka none, food for thought.
Best roar trip ever. :Have A Nice Day: 
I hate unpacking ..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

That last pic. $5k worth of gear in one small heap.

303, sugar sack and box brownie camera: $100  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> That last pic. $5k worth of gear in one small heap.
> 
> 303, sugar sack and box brownie camera: $100


Cause you still roll that stuff a Tahr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> No issues with proper hunters that use them
> Was the only gun that didn't rust, the remingtons where absolutely covered in rust, the sako a little on the action and the tikka none, food for thought.
> Best roar trip ever.
> I hate unpacking ..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see a totally unbiased report on the gear @BRADS

----------


## JoshC

Out last night after 10 days in Fiordland. Plenty of deer seen, a bit of roaring action, nice young stags/bulls about and a bloody good adventure overall. No shots fired, nothing old enough or big enough. 

Here's just a few pics of many;













JoshC.

----------


## Gibo

Wow! Love that second pick Josh  :Thumbsup: You wanna go lil man  :Grin:

----------


## Bryan

Amazing deer pictures JoshC!  :Cool: 

I would have found it difficult not shooting that beauty stag in the left in the second picture! Looks like he is about to open a can of whoop ass too!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> Amazing deer pictures JoshC! 
> 
> I would have found it difficult not shooting that beauty stag in the left in the second picture! Looks like he is about to open a can of whoop ass too!


Cheers Bryan. We watched him for a few days servicing his hinds/cows, and came to the conclusion he was only around 4 years old so left him for another hunter (HOPEFULLY) in two more years at least. Sad to say that if the next lot hunt that valley properly they will see him and might not think like us. So many good stags get shot way before their prime, this guy is a classic example of a potential trophy needing one or two more years.

Funny about the whoop ass thing too, the ten on the skyline actually came over from the next watershed a few days into our trip and eventually gave this good stag a tong up and stole his hinds/cows! He was by far the dominant/most mature bull we saw in the valley, although wasn't sporting the most impressive rack. He snuck around in the shadows waiting to pounce. Was classic viewing.

----------


## BRADS

Awesome Josh thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DanS

Awesome Pictures!! Left hand second picture looks like a beaut, would be awesome if he is still in the same spot for you next year or three!!  :Grin:

----------


## HNTMAD

> Cause you still roll that stuff a Tahr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But he didnt mention the 3 Bark River knives he takes LOL

Dont ever go on a trip with the Cottrill boys unless you are prepared to have at least 1 new thing for the trip LOL

Hamish

----------


## 199p

Cheers josh, cant wait to see some more pictures  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cheers Bryan. We watched him for a few days servicing his hinds/cows, and came to the conclusion he was only around 4 years old so left him for another hunter (HOPEFULLY) in two more years at least. Sad to say that if the next lot hunt that valley properly they will see him and might not think like us. So many good stags get shot way before their prime, this guy is a classic example of a potential trophy needing one or two more years.
> 
> Funny about the whoop ass thing too, the ten on the skyline actually came over from the next watershed a few days into our trip and eventually gave this good stag a tong up and stole his hinds/cows! He was by far the dominant/most mature bull we saw in the valley, although wasn't sporting the most impressive rack. He snuck around in the shadows waiting to pounce. Was classic viewing.



just to add a disclaimer before the rest of my post, it is only one photo and a photo at that, I was not there and did not see it.

That stag.... he doesn't look very Wap to me, he looks mostly red with undoubtably some wap in him.

The younger stag below him looks much more strongly Wap type to me but as I said it is only one photo and I was not there.

Your thoughts Josh?

----------


## Pointer

Good on you for letting him walk regardless, they don't get big any other way. Hopefully the next guy sees him the same way as you

----------


## JoshC

> just to add a disclaimer before the rest of my post, it is only one photo and a photo at that, I was not there and did not see it.
> 
> That stag.... he doesn't look very Wap to me, he looks mostly red with undoubtably some wap in him.
> 
> The younger stag below him looks much more strongly Wap type to me but as I said it is only one photo and I was not there.
> 
> Your thoughts Josh?


Just the shade of him in the photo VC. He'd only just got out of a wallow. He was very cream coloured in full sunlight. 

The younger stags were probably the most wap type seen in the block, they're probably the ones targeted by the choppers. No red type spikers/young stags were seen at all.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Where my thoughts as well vc before I read the latter

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just the shade of him in the photo VC. He'd only just got out of a wallow. He was very cream coloured in full sunlight. 
> 
> The younger stags were probably the most wap type seen in the block, they're probably the ones targeted by the choppers. No red type spikers/young stags were seen at all.


control/cull measures are starting to have an effect in some areas then with regard to type of animals  :Cool:

----------


## JoshC

> control/cull measures are starting to have an effect in some areas then with regard to type of animals


Yeah mate definately seemed to be the case. 85-90% of animals we saw showed strong wap type characteristics. Few too many cows but fwf is doing a good job I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah mate definately seemed to be the case. 85-90% of animals we saw showed strong wap type characteristics. Few too many cows but fwf is doing a good job I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is good then....I think the coastal bush blocks are a lost cause as far as furthering the wap purity is concerned.
There is simply no way they can be selectively culled out of those areas.............................................  .........
Where to from here for the wap?

----------


## BRADS

Sorry 338 I'm sharing this pic.
He's a monster boys



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Now thats a stag

----------


## Danny

Mean! Bloody mean!
Not even a groan here tonight.

----------


## Friwi

Here my effort last evening , with a bow.
Took us two trips to bring back trophy and all the meat we could carry.
Heaps of activity as well.

----------


## dave-m

Good effort *Friwi*, what part of the country was that in?.

----------


## Blaser

A 10ptr I shot yesterday morning in the Southern Ruahines

----------


## Friwi

Pouriora is the place.

----------


## rambo rem700

Shot this big fallow buck, snapped off antlers and left these little spikes lol :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Back from an epic weekend with @Pointer. Just sorting out the pics but might stick it in the mag section with a story or two  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> Back from an epic weekend with @Pointer. Just sorting out the pics but might stick it in the mag section with a story or two


Tease

----------


## BRADS

Fuck me I just seen the pic, good shit Gibo they are massive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Fuck me I just seen the pic, good shit Gibo they are massive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Titties?

----------


## Nibblet

Come on @Gibo faster with the two finger typing, want to see something interesting, given up on the cricket.

----------


## Kudu

> Yeah mate definately seemed to be the case. 85-90% of animals we saw showed strong wap type characteristics. Few too many cows but fwf is doing a good job I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much ditto for us.

----------


## Kudu

> Out last night after 10 days in Fiordland. Plenty of deer seen, a bit of roaring action, nice young stags/bulls about and a bloody good adventure overall. No shots fired, nothing old enough or big enough. 
> 
> Here's just a few pics of many;
> 
> Attachment 35176
> 
> JoshC.


What block were you in Josh?

----------


## Danny

Awesome photo mate.

----------


## Pointer

That's a Cracker @BRADS, I'd love to hear more about it?

----------


## Scouser

Hi guys, spent 3 days in the Whirinaki, no roaring heard, no shots fired, spooked one fat hind, but she didnt stop after i 'barked'......

----------


## stuart

First deer shot sat morning

----------


## Munsey

That stags almost smiling as much as you Stuart  :Grin:

----------


## R93

One I decided to leave alone as I thought it was weak on one side. (Looking thru spotter) Still scores 300ish but was shot by a another one of our party.
Seen a lot of stags but nothing bigger than I have shot so no shots fired by me on this first trip.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Nice one Dave  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Blaser

Footage of the ruahine stag from the weekend.

https://youtu.be/hshgLp2LYhk

----------


## K95

Here is a good one I saw last weekend. Too far, too late. 

stag3

stag4

----------


## SJ159357

Check out this bad boy

----------


## Gibo

Im still fizzing

----------


## big_foot

> Attachment 35380
> Check out this bad boy


Good job, typical bloody bush for round here aye. Was that up the kaimais or round the lakes?

----------


## K95

> Here is a good one I saw last weekend. Too far, too late.


A very cropped pic but a better view. Good to see strong beys.

Stag5 (2)

----------


## R93

> Sorry 338 I'm sharing this pic.
> He's a monster boys
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks young to me. Nice lower tines. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Brothers second deer and first hunt in a long time due to surgery to remove most of a lung. Huge effort by him to recover the meat and antlers and a great shot too.

image

----------


## veitnamcam

Fantastic!

----------


## ANTSMAN

Awesome deer- super rifle!

----------


## madmaori

Nice!

----------


## sometimes

nice :Cool:

----------


## Drewski

35min walk in, 5mins of roaring, 5 hours to get out.....

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Attachment 35521 35min walk in, 5mins of roaring, 5 hours to get out.....


Was he tricky to get across that creek ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Drewski

Hardest part of the whole day....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## ANTSMAN

was there a pub on the way Drewski?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Attachment 35521 35min walk in, 5mins of roaring, 5 hours to get out.....


Drew stay out of my paddock!
Good shit mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sniper



----------


## 308

Tararuas roaring now albeit mostly at night, I got out before Easter

----------


## silentscope

glad to hear that, my 2 weeks off start on wednesday cant bloody wait been looking on here at all the stags everyones getting and it making me jelous

----------


## JoshC

Home again after another epic trip into the hills. My mate Glen has been holding his trigger finger for a good while now, waiting for a decent stag. After several trips looking, and on this one... hours of smashing through the shittest bush ever we managed to achieve that goal. It was roar-hunting at its finest, and we had curve balls thrown at us all trip. We got this stag over 5 hours after first hearing him, 3 hours after seeing him and 2 hours after roaring back and forwards within 50 metres of him in a nasty gully. He is a very good stag from this area.To say we were stoked is an understatement.

----------


## Nibblet

Nice!
I always get excited when I see your name pop up on the front page. You never disappoint.

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Josh, 12 pointer yeah?.......absolute cracker, well worth the toil...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Brothers second deer and first hunt in a long time due to surgery to remove most of a lung. Huge effort by him to recover the meat and antlers and a great shot too.
> 
> image


Big well done by your bro....he must be stoked with that.... :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 35521 35min walk in, 5mins of roaring, 5 hours to get out.....


5 hours to get out.....worth the back ache eh Drewski......beer is better that voltaren mate!!!!!!!!!.....well done

----------


## Dougie



----------


## JoshC

> Brilliant Josh, 12 pointer yeah?.......absolute cracker, well worth the toil......


Cheers. Yeah even 12. Straight bush head, which makes it even cooler in my eyes.

----------


## gimp

Pretty unusual antler configuration, bifurcated tops but no trez? Nice!

----------


## Dougie

Entered my first ever hunting comp on the weekend, shot down to Wairarapa to pick up my supressed .223 (care of Scott Trail). AWESOME can, super quiet. He also does a good one for his 300WinMag too  :ORLY:  thanks to the wind, even up close I borrowed his banger to knock over my first Fallow buck.

Four big wins for me this weekend:
1. awesome quiet, light suppressor on my wee gun
2. new Canon SX60 put through it's paces with pics from 900yards!!!!!
3. being the one who spotted the most deer, I spotted my buck from over 600 yards away when the boys couldn't see it
4. whacking over my first fallow, and a buck to boot!

When I arrived at the comp I thought I might be in for the prettiest deer prize (best visual head) as there were only scrappy farm reds, big but ugly IMHO. Then the big even deer started piling in as well as this absolutely amazing 10 point pure sika shot by a young 16 year old maori boy who was the most modest, cruisey little hunter I've ever met. This kid has some serious Mana.

Heaviest hind quarters were heavier than my whole stag! I had the lightest deer in the whole comp and there was one other fallow. The monster head matches those heavy back legs.

Wicked wicked weekend  :Thumbsup: 





Even at just 52kg, carrying whole with the head attached is freakin' hard - I am only 62kg myself. Luckily the boys carried my pikau and rifle for me!

----------


## oneshot

Your on fire with the hunting Dougie  :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

> Your on fire with the hunting Dougie


Cheers bud, in all honestly I am totally over the moon with the photos and the deer spotting. Going to enter some of my spiker pics in the Sika show, I reckon they are that good  :Cool:  Sport mode is the best. This buck obviously knew I wasn't going to shoot him....

----------


## JoshC

> Sport mode is the best.


Sport mode because of the faster shutter speed? I'm getting used to my sx60, but finding getting really crisp images a bit of a mission eh.

----------


## R93

> Sport mode because of the faster shutter speed? I'm getting used to my sx60, but finding getting really crisp images a bit of a mission eh.


I will come down and teach you.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Dougie, well done mate....your well on your way now....whats that Red, Sika & Fallow in the last year?....sweet

----------


## sometimes

nice alright

----------


## sako75

Great pics and a nice Fallow head to top it off with.

Unfortunately due to circumstances beyond my control we had an absolutely shocker of a roar with no sign where there always has in the past 11yrs and not a roar to be heard  :Pissed Off:  
I will not be posting any pics.

However some great memories makers in the last few pages  :Cool:

----------


## Moutere

> Sport mode because of the faster shutter speed? I'm getting used to my sx60, but finding getting really crisp images a bit of a mission eh.


Tripod & self timer or remote shutter release, so your not holding the camera helps. If the situation allows for that of course.

----------


## JoshC

> Tripod & self timer or remote shutter release, so your not holding the camera helps. If the situation allows for that of course.


Yeah I've been doing that for years, the self timer trick. It works well

----------


## Dougie

> Brilliant Dougie, well done mate....your well on your way now....whats that Red, Sika & Fallow in the last year?....sweet


Sika hybrids only, still sooooooo keen to shoot a sika!!!!!

But yes a great last few months  :Cool: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Sport mode because of the faster shutter speed? I'm getting used to my sx60, but finding getting really crisp images a bit of a mission eh.


Yeah I need a tripod. Distance shots are even harder to focus, especially when there is grass/something else in the foreground.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> Home again after another epic trip into the hills. My mate Glen has been holding his trigger finger for a good while now, waiting for a decent stag. After several trips looking, and on this one... hours of smashing through the shittest bush ever we managed to achieve that goal. It was roar-hunting at its finest, and we had curve balls thrown at us all trip. We got this stag over 5 hours after first hearing him, 3 hours after seeing him and 2 hours after roaring back and forwards within 50 metres of him in a nasty gully. He is a very good stag from this area.To say we were stoked is an understatement.
> 
> Attachment 35554



Mate that is an awesome looking head, will there be a full report?

----------


## JoshC

> Mate that is an awesome looking head, will there be a full report?


Thanks man. My mate is stoked, I'm stoked for him. I'll maybe throw a decent report up in May after opening weekend, as I'll be hunting right thru till then and may have more to add!

----------


## Tahr

> Entered my first ever hunting comp on the weekend, shot down to Wairarapa to pick up my supressed .223 (care of Scott Trail). AWESOME can, super quiet. He also does a good one for his 300WinMag too  thanks to the wind, even up close I borrowed his banger to knock over my first Fallow buck.
> 
> Four big wins for me this weekend:
> 1. awesome quiet, light suppressor on my wee gun
> 2. new Canon SX60 put through it's paces with pics from 900yards!!!!!
> 3. being the one who spotted the most deer, I spotted my buck from over 600 yards away when the boys couldn't see it
> 4. whacking over my first fallow, and a buck to boot!
> 
> When I arrived at the comp I thought I might be in for the prettiest deer prize (best visual head) as there were only scrappy farm reds, big but ugly IMHO. Then the big even deer started piling in as well as this absolutely amazing 10 point pure sika shot by a young 16 year old maori boy who was the most modest, cruisey little hunter I've ever met. This kid has some serious Mana.
> ...


Great pics and good success. Go you!
I've always been a bit agin hunting comps. Have always thought that they vacuum up a lot of handy animals for the sake of winning rather than the pleasure of the hunt. But that's a personal thing and I'm not judging.

I am judging here though Dougie. Like everyone Im wrapped to see you getting success and making a career out of writing. But keep your feet on the ground eh, and don't become too enamored by the the privileged pozzy, bullshit talking, and nasty life of the so called modern day "professionals" (a.k.a magazine writers, game preserve hunters and their hyped associates). Instead, take your best pleasure from being an ordinary hunter doing ordinary things well. That way you will derive maximum satisfaction, maintain your self respect and the respect of others.

Yeah, that was pretty damned judgmental, eh.

----------


## R93

I agree regarding hunting comps.
Hate them with a passion. Full of cheats that have lost all respect for the animals.
Hunting is not and should never be a competition.
Fosters stupid bravado ethics in the younger generation imo, as well.

Kids varmint comps I like as it gets kids involved early and a few pesties cleaned up for farmers.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Those black antlers are cool JoshC awesome beast.

----------


## Dougie

Thanks @Tahr, contribute away! As I'm sure you know I have a lot of respect for you and am glad to have your continuing support and help.

Honestly the boys were laughing at me just being so over the moon that I has seen the deer first. I'm not a BAD spotter but I tend to hang out with people who are brilliant so never see the bambis first. So I was super chuffed to see this guy from so far away and then get to whack him over too!

I hope your comment is general though and I haven't done something specific to spark a response. I'm loving getting out there and really see every opportunity as a real privilege. 

And I haven't forgotten my roots  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

> I agree regarding hunting comps.
> Hate them with a passion. Full of cheats that have lost all respect for the animals.
> Hunting is not and should never be a competition.
> Fosters stupid bravado ethics in the younger generation imo, as well.
> 
> Kids varmint comps I like as it gets kids involved early and a few pesties cleaned up for farmers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I totally agree!!

----------


## BRADS

> Thanks @Tahr, contribute away! As I'm sure you know I have a lot of respect for you and am glad to have your continuing support and help.
> 
> Honestly the boys were laughing at me just being so over the moon that I has seen the deer first. I'm not a BAD spotter but I tend to hang out with people who are brilliant so never see the bambis first. So I was super chuffed to see this guy from so far away and then get to whack him over too!
> 
> I hope your comment is general though and I haven't done something specific to spark a response. I'm loving getting out there and really see every opportunity as a real privilege. 
> 
> And I haven't forgotten my roots 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Private block?@Dougie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Private block?@Dougie 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wairarapa? Yeah cuz. I piked out on my public land hunt on Friday after my bf rang me telling me had been shot at in public land up the coast.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Wairarapa? Yeah cuz. I piked out on my public land hunt on Friday after my bf rang me telling me had been shot at in public land up the coast.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Happy

Wow  scarey being shot at !!  Everybodies out there doin it ..

 Tell me I got that wrong though  "private block shooting" to enter a hunting comp ?

 Nah I ve misinterpreted that I m sure ?

----------


## Gibo

> Wow  scarey being shot at !!  Everybodies out there doin it ..
> 
>  Tell me I got that wrong though  "private block shooting" to enter a hunting comp ?
> 
>  Nah I ve misinterpreted that I m sure ?


How else do you get an entire horse to the weigh station head and all  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Wow  scarey being shot at !!  Everybodies out there doin it ..
> 
>  Tell me I got that wrong though  "private block shooting" to enter a hunting comp ?
> 
>  Nah I ve misinterpreted that I m sure ?


What about it? That's how everyone does it here. I'd be more surprised to hear of someone entering public land animals to be honest with you

----------


## BRADS

> What about it? That's how everyone does it here. I'd be more surprised to hear of someone entering public land animals to be honest with you


Doesn't count imo 
I shoot lots of paddock  deer to full the freezer, help young guys get there first etc.
But it's more shooting than hunting, don't get me wrong it's still not easy.
Public land deer in the back of beyond is what really spins my wheels and always will.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

The comps here would be empty if you weren't allowed to enter farm animals haha

I don't care about them anyway because I'm not a hunting comp person myself. I do it for my own buzz

I was determined to get a stag this year but my backs put me out of a camp in trip and a couple of day hunts these holidays already. Pissed off as. One mate has a 10 point fallow another one has a 12 point red another as well has a 12 point red my brother and his mate got a small 6 and a video of a 10pointer they roared up on public land which was cool. Would have been cooler if he left the 6 but they brought the meat back which is good. Tin ass ot a 80lb sow too not often we run into pigs on public land wihout dogs. Another mate went diving and got a 2.5kg cray too. All the boys are out doing shit which is mean as. Ahh well got next week and my back seems to be coming right though still not too good. Not sure if I wanna risk huntin just yet and stuff it up again.

----------


## Toby

Fuck I can ramble on like a old prick cant I

----------


## Tahr

> Doesn't count imo 
> I shoot lots of paddock  deer to full the freezer, help young guys get there first etc.
> But it's more shooting than hunting, don't get me wrong it's still not easy.
> Public land deer in the back of beyond is what really spins my wheels and always will.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. I've always been of that opinion. Pre-atharitis, blood disease and ageing...that was. So my balance of those priorities has been changing a little.  :Have A Nice Day:  I draw the line at paying anyone though.

But that is still the priority that I think young hunters should hold onto; successful public land hunting rather than relying on a network of other people and their private posies.

When you are my age you sort of get an exemption certificate along with the Super Gold card. I still do some pretty hard out public land hunting though, just not as much.

----------


## Scouser

Love the honesty of Brads, Tahr & Toby....i got into hunting at the ripe old age of 55 for the challenge and the adventure of bush hunting.......a paddock deer would mean fuck all to me except food.....im not bagging anybody down....just my 2c....

----------


## Tahr

> Fuck I can ramble on like a old prick cant I


Worse. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmwsm

Makes me laugh when people go on about "hunting on private etc is cheating. A trophy is not a trophy unless it was taken on public land etc, etc etc".
It could be said that hunting during the roar is cheating. Stags call out and say "yoohoo, I'm over here. You don't even have to hunt for me, I'll tell you exactly where I am".
You don't even have to go to some of them, they come running up to you. 

Just another opinion. Doesn't worry me either way. If I want the animal, I'll shoot it on public or private land. With the approved consent of course.
One thing I won't do is kill fish or game and not recover all the edible parts.

----------


## Shearer

> The comps here would be empty if you weren't allowed to enter farm animals haha
> 
> I don't care about them anyway because I'm not a hunting comp person myself. I do it for my own buzz
> 
> I was determined to get a stag this year but my backs put me out of a camp in trip and a couple of day hunts these holidays already. Pissed off as. One mate has a 10 point fallow another one has a 12 point red another as well has a 12 point red my brother and his mate got a small 6 and a video of a 10pointer they roared up on public land which was cool. Would have been cooler if he left the 6 but they brought the meat back which is good. Tin ass ot a 80lb sow too not often we run into pigs on public land wihout dogs. Another mate went diving and got a 2.5kg cray too. All the boys are out doing shit which is mean as. Ahh well got next week and my back seems to be coming right though still not too good. Not sure if I wanna risk huntin just yet and stuff it up again.


Know exactly where you are at @Toby. I'm in the same position.  Mates out hunting and fishing while I'm still at least a month away from getting back in the hills.

----------


## Dougie

B-rad got shot at up hicks bay way @Toby four .270 shots on easter weekend. The boys went around to where the joker was shooting from his truck and found the cases. Why anyone would shoot at another person is beyond me, it even puts the shits up me when jokers lean on their rifle and rest their hands over the muzzle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Were they really shooting at him,? 4 shots without a hit is pretty bad even for a 270.
Not a case of poor choice of sighting in area?

----------


## BRADS

> Were they really shooting at him,? 4 shots without a hit is pretty bad even for a 270.
> Not a case of poor choice of sighting in area?


Or actually being on private land......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

Good grief. If I believed I had been deliberately shot at once, let alone 4 times, I would have been straight to the police. Did they?

----------


## JoshC

Roar pics thread guys, not shooting at each other thread....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Andrew46826

I hope they took the cases to the police for finger printing?

----------


## SJ159357

> Good job, typical bloody bush for round here aye. Was that up the kaimais or round the lakes?


just round the lakes

----------


## Dorma



----------


## Dundee

Welcome Dorma great first post :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

Higgins and McCoys

----------


## Dougie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

Im seeing a pattern with your deer pics dougie with them sticking their tongues out?

----------


## Dundee

Snee Road red :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Didn't realise snee rd was a deer farm Dundee, you have been there how many times without a deer? :Thumbsup:

----------


## HNTMAD

@Dundee. 2 things i see wrong with this. 1, Pic has not been centred very well (although becoming a trend) 2, still looks to be a wee way from making it into the chiller on account it is still walking!!

All the same nice animal

Hamish

----------


## sako75

Probably one still running from BC

----------


## BRADS

Dannevirke Domain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Dannevirke Domain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he's back and was roaring well down there today :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> Probably one still running from BC


As soon as they had stripped their velvet, the deer around my part of Snee Rd disappeared. I've seen a few Fallow since, but not a single red stag. Nor heard a roar.
It's starting to look like I need to go further into the spooky wet bush.

It's quite usual. Every roar they all clear off from the scrub fringe and into the bush. I will see them again feeding up in May.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hi team, 

Be prepared for the forum to go offline for half a day over the weekend, we are expanding server capabilities, upgrades etc etc

----------


## Gibo

Nooooooooooo!!! What will we all do!!! Ha ha

----------


## BRADS

> Nooooooooooo!!! What will we all do!!! Ha ha


Go hunting!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Go hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Im on brownie points weekend. Mrs has booked us right up with shit to do  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

Your doing fuck all  the following weekend so you'll survive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hunting we will go

----------


## Dundee

Don't know how you fullas work these fancy bloody phones that above post was done on my new phone. :ORLY:  Took me half an hour to type that.

----------


## BRADS

> Don't know how you fullas work these fancy bloody phones that above post was done on my new phone. Took me half an hour to type that.


Oh shit you'll be a true junky soon mate, posting while milking the cows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dave-m

A thread for pictures and you bastards still end up filling it with rambling shit......  :Yuush: 


Now dodge these ninja stars..
 :15 4 128:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Dinner



A 140bt (3000fps) from the 16 inch 7mmsaum thumped him over at 10yrds  :Have A Nice Day: 

And it rained like a mofo yesterday to make the carry a little less pleasant  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> A thread for pictures and you bastards still end up filling it with rambling shit...... 
> 
> 
> Now dodge these ninja stars..


Ahh fuck ya!!!!

----------


## GWH

Here's one from the Eastern Ruahines to get the thread back on track

----------


## Dundee

> Here's one from the Eastern Ruahines to get the thread back on track
> 
> Attachment 35710


How can we identify the poachers when there faces are gone? :Psmiley: 
Nice stag GWH :Cool:

----------


## GWH

> How can we identify the poachers when there faces are gone?
> Nice stag GWH


Not my stag Dunners (unfortuanatly) mate of my father in law, so didnt want to post their faces, shot on public land.

----------


## Dundee

The big Snee Road stag has been shot and is in the neighbours chiller.Spoke too the manager this morning.He reckons he will be struggling to hang a mutton in his chiller. Yet to see it thou if I sneak a pic I will share. Heading back out that way tomorrow.

----------


## doinit

An old ex culler mate with an ugly but good timbered stag from this roar.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 35714 
> 
> An old ex culler mate with an ugly but good timbered stag from this roar.


Ugly is the bazillion point head outta a paddock claimed as "free range". That is a cracker head with natural symmetry. I bet your mate is chuffed with it as would I be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

> Ugly is the bazillion point head outta a paddock claimed as "free range". That is a cracker head with natural symmetry. I bet your mate is chuffed with it as would I be. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Kiwijames, Any head that is not even has always been referred to as being an ugly bugger lol. Yeah he was chuffed, been keeping an eye on that one for quite some time,very crafty animal  by the sounds.

----------


## Scouser

One less Red in the Whirinaki, my hunting bud knocked over a 6-pointer on Saturday, his first deer after 2 years on trying.....hes stoked and im stoked for him....roared him in, 50 mtr chest shot.......after two shite days hunting in constant rain, that day was a beauty......

----------


## sako75

Whahoo thats awesome. Got a pic of it?

----------


## Scouser

> Whahoo thats awesome. Got a pic of it?


Have to wait for him to come down off his cloud......soon i hope!!!!!...got him at 3-30....headlamps to bone him out and carry the meat back to camp......long but brilliant day!!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Scousers buddy

----------


## Scouser

Huge thanks Dundee, thats the exit wound, he shot him in the chest about 25 mtrs above him.......

----------


## sako75

That is a trophy photo  :Cool:

----------


## Boaraxa

I had a mate turn up to help build me a deck so thought best take him for a shot so headed for hauroko unloaded our gear in the hut then across the lake ...picked the perfect spot thick, lots of windfall and steep and just to top it off no stags roaring either not even much sign PERFICT  :Have A Nice Day:  but with a stroke of luck when we were nearing the tops got a reply all happened pretty quick he came steaming in he even had to side track a couple of times around fallen trees to get at us ended up only 10 meters away roaring hes head off my mate was all set he lines up the 357 and...click opps safty was on not off !! at 10 meters the stag jumped sideways at the click lucky I already had my sights on him not a big boy but was awsum to see a stag up close ended up a good day until we got back to the boat to find the anchor rope had snapped (still had a mainline on a tree) and the boat was sitting amongst the rocks rolling away in the wash...few dings and water on board not sure how it got there eather a hole or a wave but didn't wait round to find out headed for home sitting rather low in the water for a while !

----------


## Pointer

@Dorma - east Coast?

----------


## Boaraxa

> @Dorma - east Coast?


southern Fiordland

----------


## big_foot

Did a write up over the other the side but thought Id better put the pic up here since Im wearing the logo :Wink: 

Got this little bugger on saturday, my first sika a small 8, pretty stoked :Grin:

----------


## outdoorlad

South Westland stag I shot in our ballot block, roared in & shot close.

----------


## JoshC

Few more pics from the last few days;

Reds still roaring on and off, had a bit of fun with a couple of young reds, roaring them to within 20m. Hit one with a stone when he came into about 8m to teach him a lesson about humans  :Grin: 











Fallow are croaking well. Spent the weekend chasing them, seeing quite a few younger bucks and only one mature one. Witnessed some awesome buck fights! Got a heap of cool photos, but they're on my laptop. Will add them later. Here's a photo of a promising young buck we left to do his thing.





Cheers
JoshC

----------


## madmaori

> Snee Road red
> Attachment 35676


I call bullshit...head looks to nice to be from there!

----------


## puku

@JoshC that buck looks like he will be a good in given time. Nice strong tynes

----------


## sako75

Quite like the pic of the Fallow buck and little one near him

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC that buck looks like he will be a good in given time. Nice strong tynes


Yep, promising fella. He got pushed out by a bigger one a day after I took that photo. I tried to get close to the bigger one to assess him properly, but the wind stuffed me up. I'll head up tomorrow for a look, and will be back chasing them in the weekend. They're awesome deer to hunt at this time of year.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Yep, promising fella. He got pushed out by a bigger one a day after I took that photo. I tried to get close to the bigger one to assess him properly, but the wind stuffed me up. I'll head up tomorrow for a look, and will be back chasing them in the weekend. They're awesome deer to hunt at this time of year.


I think I want you're job/life/hunting spots... Very jealous of the quality of animals you see!

----------


## Gibo

> I think I want you're job/life/hunting spots... Very jealous of the quality of animals you see!


You and the rest of us  :Wink:

----------


## JoshC

> I think I want you're job/life/hunting spots... Very jealous of the quality of animals you see!


Haha, I don't mean to make anyone jealous. I just love being in the outdoors and hunting. It was how I grew up. I don't do much else than hunt/fish, a bit of socialising so I still have a few friends (lol), but I put a lot of effort into making time to hunt, and still work a 40+ hour week and juggle family time. It usually means big days and late nights and I'm always tired but you only live once and I want to hunt as much as I can while I'm young enough to do it. At this time of year I'll work when the weather is crappy, and hunt when it's fine. Income definitely drops a bit but winter time is a very busy work time for me which makes up for it. The missus gets a bit annoyed, but she knows how much it means to me and gets over it pretty quick.

As for the hunting spots, get out there, do some foot work and start looking. Over 90% of my hunting is done on public land. All spots found by me, none "recommended" by someone else etc. All but maybe a couple of the roar photos I've put up in this thread have been taken on public land. I generally don't even take photos on private land hunts, as they're normally just meat hunting trips. The animals are always there, you just need to spend time to find them.

----------


## deadidick

Took a long weekend to hunt National Park DOC land.
Found lots of fresh boot tracks every where, and loads of man poo and toilet paper around the place! Other hunters parked up over the weekend (pack yr Hi viz).

Me and a mate did some miles over 4 days. Last morning had another sleep in, pushed me bum back in with a stick grew a pair and went for a short trot km up road from camp, nailed this red about an hour from the road. Surprising as two of us where crashing about broken arsed, coughing, hacking and wheezing.



Mint got some red in the fridge now. Yeaboy.

----------


## Scouser

Well done DID, hard yakka paid off big time..... :Psmiley:

----------


## deadidick

> Well done DID, hard yakka paid off big time.....


Had to come back to work for a rest. We were only there 4 days, but between 2 of us ate $200 worth of groceries...
It was a megameatathon. We chowed 3 packs of proper sausages, 2 family packs of steak, a pack of chops, 2 packs of bacon, a roast chook, 2 dozen eggs, plus bickies and stuff. It was a struggle to leave the camp!

----------


## Friwi

Listening to your story,you guys won't be scared by a whole deer for desert :-)

----------


## deadidick

> Listening to your story,you guys won't be scared by a whole deer for desert :-)


haha, yea be all good on the spit with gravey.

----------


## rambo rem700

My best red by far, solid 12 pointer, shot at 255 yrds. Very happy  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## ANTSMAN

nice!

----------


## mohawk

I really really really wanted too post in this thread , but the Kaimais suck arse . 
Dose this count ? the thread title said nothing about deer and this is my only kill so far

----------


## Dundee

> I really really really wanted too post in this thread , but the Kaimais suck arse . 
> Dose this count ? the thread title said nothing about deer and this is my only kill so far


Great design and great result! @mohawk

----------


## mohawk

I was lucky it wasn't too far from the car too carry out whole ...

----------


## kiwijames

> Had to come back to work for a rest. We were only there 4 days, but between 2 of us ate $200 worth of groceries...
> It was a megameatathon. We chowed 3 packs of proper sausages, 2 family packs of steak, a pack of chops, 2 packs of bacon, a roast chook, 2 dozen eggs, plus bickies and stuff. It was a struggle to leave the camp!


Megameatathlon. Going to have to use that one!

----------


## Rusky

Nice to see some stags hitting the deck. I almost got my first stag yesterday in the bush, almost! He was moaning as I was coming down a ridge, and was about 30m away when I first spotted him trotting around. My legs turned to jelly as I had dreamed of this moment for years, and it was just down to me to make it happen.  My god he was huge, the biggest stag I've laid on eyes on in the flesh, big head and body, and some impressive tall antlers with some good girth. I readied myself for the shot as he went into some ferns oblivious to my presence and gave them a good thrashing. This presented no shot so I crept forward a bit as he was preoccupied and stopped hoping he would move out from the ferns and present a shot. He then stopped what he was doing and there was silence. A few seconds later I hear and see him running full tit away.  :Oh Noes:    I reflected on what had happen and concluded he had got wind of me. That's hunting for you.  Moving on to another area I found a bunch of deer moving through the tight bush. One hind made its way towards me 10m away and bedded down in front of me while a few soft groans came from a stag some 30m away. Stale mate, and I was in somewhat of a pickle as what I should do. I couldn't move or groan like a stag as the hind would alert others once she stood up and looked my way, so I just stood there admiring this hind which then wanted to get back up and join the others which had moved on. I tried to sneak in after them hoping they would think I was one of them, but lost them in the thick stuff. I think I've honed in some key bush skills now, and I'm sure a stag will hit the deck sometime soon. I'll be one happy chap when I do.

----------


## IMORTAL

Finally shot something to hang on the wall, roaring in a small open section just on day break, zapped him at 268m. Took a while to stalk in on him, a great hunt.


Roared this guy in to about 10m after an hour stand off, this was a really exciting hunt, especially when he single called 10m behind me, shit me pants, man they move so quickly and dam quiet in the bush. dragged him into a clearing for photo purposes.

----------


## R93

Good stuff mate. Nice sika.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700



----------


## veitnamcam

That's a monster Dave!
Douglas score?

----------


## Shearer

That's a good'n.

----------


## R93

> That's a monster Dave!
> Douglas score?


It is unofficial yet as it needs to be remeasured 60 days from when shot.
We got him 2 weeks ago.
Let's just say he lives up to his name for now.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

What a ripper well done

----------


## JoshC

> It is unofficial yet as it needs to be remeasured 60 days from when shot.
> We got him 2 weeks ago.
> Let's just say he lives up to his name for now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nice one, was hoping we'd see it up soon.

----------


## R93

Was going to keep it quiet for a while but it has ended up everywhere. Facebook etc.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Was going to keep it quiet for a while but it has ended up everywhere. Facebook etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thats a beauty.

Did you get it through one of those rigged ballots?   :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Thats a beauty.
> 
> Did you get it through one of those rigged ballots?


Of course!
 I know a guy who knows a guy😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

> That's a monster Dave!
> Douglas score?


About 285ds I reckon!!!!

A bloody monster!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> About 285ds I reckon!!!!
> 
> A bloody monster!!!


 :Wink:

----------


## moonhunt

Very nice. I got that wrong , what is the record at

----------


## R93

> Very nice. I got that wrong , what is the record at


NZ record is 270 DS Shot last year in the NI. Prior to that it was 266 DS shot 14 yrs ago very near where we got Stonker.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## moonhunt

Fingers crossed for you

----------


## PerazziSC3

jesus that is an awesme beast! that boy has been on the good grass.

must of been heavy chucking over the fence!!  :ORLY:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> jesus that is an awesme beast! that boy has been on the good grass.
> 
> must of been heavy chucking over the fence!!


Even tho the above may be in jest, it is another reason I wanted it kept quiet.😑

It is the first male deer I have shot out of hundreds I have looked at in the last 8 yrs. 
It was shot on private land and that fact alone has bothered me no end.

Mods please remove the pic. I would if I could. 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dino

R93

What a beautiful animal, you should be well pleased and fuck what anybody else thinks or says.

Everyone makes their own decision when to pull the trigger and just because shot on private land does not diminish the trophy. 

Having hunted fallow for the last 10 years I can appreciate the work you must have put in to get a chance at shooting a great buck.

Hope you enjoy the big boy an the wall and you can spin the yarn over a drink or 2 for many years to come

Cheers

Dino

----------


## veitnamcam

No need to remove it Dave.  It is good to see what is essentially the pinical of the species.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yep that post was not meant to offend... My bad

----------


## JoshC

Awesome buck mate, please leave it up. Well earnt.

----------


## sneeze

> It was shot on private land and that fact alone has bothered me no end.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Get over your self.  :Grin:  
There where no deer fences.  
 Its an outstanding head. Be proud of it. If you cant be then at least leave it up for the rest of us mere mortals to admire.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 8pt Sika

Bugger I missed it  :Sad:

----------


## R93

> Get over your self.  
> There where no deer fences.  
>  Its an outstanding head. Be proud of it. If you cant be then at least leave it up for the rest of us mere mortals to admire.


Ha! You have better pics of it than anyone😆

I do not consider it to be mine to share as I please anyway.

 I would never have had a chance at an animal like it, if it wasn't for a highly competent and generous mate who pestered me to go on the trip while filling me with whiskey.
Best thing about it for me was he and my boy were crouching a yard away when we shot him.
My son is still buzzing.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yep that post was not meant to offend... My bad


I know mate but because of the size of the animal we knew we would get hammered.
I am just not ready to hear any bullshit about it yet. It has already caused a lot of fuss elsewhere.

No offense taken.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> Ha! You have better pics of it than anyone
> 
> I do not consider it to be mine to share as I please anyway.
> 
>  I would never have had a chance at an animal like it, if it wasn't for a highly competent and generous mate who pestered me to go on the trip while filling me with whiskey.
> Best thing about it for me was him and my boy were crouching a yard away when we shot him.
> My son is still buzzing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yup shit  happens, sometimes its really good shit. I was going to say OK, its  your call but ,na 
BRING BACK BUCK

----------


## outdoorlad

Don't tease us Dave, please put the pic up, the majority of us will appreciate it. fuck the rest!

----------


## Toby

It was fucking massive, I went to show my brother but its gone haha. Ya prick!  :Grin: 

must have spofed ya undies when you first saw him

----------


## Hayden C

> I know mate but because of the size of the animal we knew we would get hammered.
> I am just not ready to hear any bullshit about it yet. It has already caused a lot of fuss elsewhere.
> 
> No offense taken.😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Bring it back and be proud of your achievement. 

I dont know you other than what you share on here but sounds like you have far more ethics than most. If its going to cause a stir then it just a bunch of jealous hunters wishing they had shot it themselves..actually I wish I shot it lol

----------


## R93

I didn't get excited at all Toby. To be fair I didn't really know what I was looking at. I do not have much experience with Fallow other than meat animals.
Of course I knew he was big but I have seen a lot of big fallow that my mate has secured for clients. This one looked similar. It was only when he said "If you don't fucking shoot it, I will" that I knew it was good or really good.😆
 Even after he was down we were very conservative in our estimates on size.
I am glad I got him but I would have been just as happy if my cobber shot him as he has gotten so many top trophy animals for other people and misses out himself. He is a legend in my book.

He does have arguably and imo the best whitetail shot in NZ. 

Had a think and a chat with some mates.
I rather share him with the appreciative buggers on this forum. 
Knockers and doubters can please themselves.

The mount will be displayed in the Wild Outdoorsman shop in Hokitika when completed.
Then it will go to my mate, who made it all possible. 

He will be the new NZ record as he is a wee way over 270 DS.
That is only of course a bigger one is not taken this year.







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Well done Dave. Screw the haters!! He is a 'Beast!!!!'

----------


## outdoorlad

Bloody ripper! Well done & cheers for sharing!

----------


## stug

I am jealous, that is an absolute ripper of a fallow, well done!

----------


## Scouser

Fuk, he must have a bit of Moose jiz in his DNA....a pearler!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oneshot

That is a ripper well done, the huge rack makes his body look small.

----------


## samba

wow that is something else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done shit hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sometimes

that is awesome :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Nibblet

Thanks for putting it back up. That boy is inspirational and majestic. Congratulations.

----------


## Rusky

Well done R93. I would rather have you shoot that Fallow Buck then some wanabe hunter who takes his rifle out of the closet once a year and boll it over. Well deserved in my books.

----------


## sako75

Thanks for putting the pic back up as I also missed them first time.
To me that epitomizes what a fallow buck trophy is - beautiful and majestic

----------


## Boaraxa

what a ripper dood well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

Brilliant.    

Ill crawl back under my rock now.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Cracker @R93 be proud mate

----------


## TJM

haven't seen any pots yet with a good Sika shot on public land this roar. have I missed the post or have they been elusive so far?
We will start hopefully this weekend  :Pacman:

----------


## Happy

That is a bloody wicked animal. And looks like it was shot with wicked rifle as well ....

----------


## R93

I appreciate the positive comments fellas. We knew there would be speculation around this animal. And to be fair, I suppose it goes with the territory.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I appreciate the positive comments fellas. We knew there would be speculation around this animal. And to be fair, I suppose it goes with the territory.


What is there to speculate? It's your trophy, you know the circumstances it was taken under. So anyone who wants to tell a different story about it from looking at a picture can "F...k right off" in my book.
I was in a situation where I shot a better than average red. It was a hunt where I wasn't expecting an animal like that but it just happened. I sort of felt like I cheated because it happened so easy. But then I started thinking about the hundreds of times I had busted my arse trying to find an animal like that and it hadn't happened.

----------


## JoshC

> I appreciate the positive comments fellas. We knew there would be speculation around this animal. And to be fair, I suppose it goes with the territory.


Most speculation is driven by jealousy mate  :Wink:

----------


## puku

Wow dave he's a ripper! And had an awesome coat on him to boot. I had to go back to find the pic that was removed before I carried on reading. 
I'm glad you put it back up. Congrats

----------


## Dundee

Are there any still roaring around the country now, or has buck fever changed too duck fever? :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Still going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yep Sika going flat out

----------


## veitnamcam

occasional moan Kiakoura as of last weekend, haven't even heard a wild roar this year in Nelson tho I have not been out a lot.

----------


## Tahr

> Ha! You have better pics of it than anyone😆
> 
> I do not consider it to be mine to share as I please anyway.
> 
>  I would never have had a chance at an animal like it, if it wasn't for a highly competent and generous mate who pestered me to go on the trip while filling me with whiskey.
> Best thing about it for me was he and my boy were crouching a yard away when we shot him.
> My son is still buzzing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Hell, I'm buzzing just looking at the pics. Congratulations!

----------


## Dundee

Thanks

----------


## hillclima

While nothing compared to R93s magnificent beast here's a couple I got over the roar, Ruahine Red and Ahimanawa Sika

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice open bush there hillclima

----------


## dave-m

Hey *Hillclima*, how did you get your drop chart to stay on your stock?.

----------


## hillclima

I use clear duraseal(??), the stuff your cover school books with, works a treat

----------


## hillclima

> Nice open bush there hillclima


Yes it was, the deer had eaten everything in the Ahimanawas so was really really open and great to travel in

----------


## HNTMAD

> I use clear duraseal(??), the stuff your cover school books with, works a treat


1+ for that, lasts a while too

Well done @hillclima

Hamish

----------


## Titanium

Nice one Mike, Which rifle is that one?

----------


## hillclima

> Nice one Mike, Which rifle is that one?


Have you not seen that one? Its the 280AI I built after you convinced me what a great calibre it is.  Tikka T3 reamed out to 280, fluted bolt, machined action, 18.5 inch barrel, stug stock and March scope

----------


## doinit

> I didn't get excited at all Toby. To be fair I didn't really know what I was looking at. I do not have much experience with Fallow other than meat animals.
> Of course I knew he was big but I have seen a lot of big fallow that my mate has secured for clients. This one looked similar. It was only when he said "If you don't fucking shoot it, I will" that I knew it was good or really good.😆
>  Even after he was down we were very conservative in our estimates on size.
> I am glad I got him but I would have been just as happy if my cobber shot him as he has gotten so many top trophy animals for other people and misses out himself. He is a legend in my book.
> 
> He does have arguably and imo the best whitetail shot in NZ. 
> 
> Had a think and a chat with some mates.
> I rather share him with the appreciative buggers on this forum. 
> ...


Bloody hell R93 I,ve seen a shit load of fallow over a shit load of years lol but that one takes the cake. Is M.P. your good mate?,,don't matter anyway.
I,m not one to swear lol but that my friend is one mother f***er of a buck. Good for you and the boy,keep your head high.
F**k, now where did I put that banjo.

----------


## R93

Ha Ha Yup MP is one of my best mates.
We have done a lot of hunting together. I have learnt a lot off him

----------


## JoshC

Keep them coming guys, stoked how this threads going. Some awesome animals in here eh. Great stuff.

----------


## Gibo

Just looked at this whole thread again, some sweet stags and bucks alright. 
Josh can I come and live with you?

----------


## Nibblet

> Just looked at this whole thread again, some sweet stags and bucks alright. 
> Josh can I come and live with you?


I'm coming with! I'll pay the airfares.

----------


## Dundee

Fuken homos,I want his sister,shes fukn nice :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Steady on there short ass  :Wtfsmilie:  :X X:

----------


## JoshC

Lol fu*k off you lot

----------


## Crash123

Got this fella late in the afternoon near Kaikoura. Not bad for my first Red stag.

----------

